# Anyone choose a home birth?



## SarahBear

I'm not even pregnant yet, but I'm planning for a home birth if the pregnancy is low risk. I've read about home birth and talked to midwives. I don't know anyone who has given birth at home and certain members of my family are actively against the idea. If you've given birth at home, please share your story :)


----------



## fides

yes! i gave birth four weeks ago today at home, and i'm soooo glad i switched from a hospital to home birth. birth story is in my siggy.

good luck in whatever you decide!


----------



## NaturalMomma

Yup I had a homebirth. I had my first son in the hospital and then I had my second son at home. We are planning another homebirth for the future as long as myself and baby are healthy.


----------



## vikirose

I had my first 2 babies at home and waiting eagerly for #3 who is due tomorrow. I got a pool this time but I just used the bath for pain relief with the last 2 then got out to push! As long as everything is going well and you feel good a hb is the best way to go. I was so relaxed and comfortable and got straight into my own bed with baby afterwards oh wasn't sent away and I had the exact things I wanted at the time to eat and drink. Happy days x


----------



## Kess

Yup, I had a homebirth with my first and will with any subsequent children too. My birth story is in my siggy. There's a whole section on Home and Natural Birthing if you have any questions. :)


----------



## Blah11

I had my son at home. it was amazing. the labour was better even though i had no pain relief as i was more relaxed, i stayed mobile walkig about the house inbetween contractions, my oh was more comfortable, the mws were better and more into natural births and getting ito your own shower/bed after is fab!


----------



## RoxyRoo

I had a homebirth, it was amazing!

Here's my story: https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/755793-got-my-homebirth-d.html


----------



## goddess25

I desperately wanted a home birth last time but my husband never came round to the idea as my firs birth was a bit traumatic. Next time as long as everything is ok we will be having a home birth.


----------



## chuck

I planned a homebirth VBAC!


----------



## moomin_troll

i planned a homebirth with my second after a rubbish time in hospital with my first. 

it was great and im so glad i had my homebirth, altho i wish i was better organised as the pool wasnt even filled when i suddenly had to push so jumped in to a very shallow pool hahaha 
i have a very fast birth with no intervention as it was just me, my mum and little sister who was there incase zane woke up.

4 hours start to finish. the mw turned up just in time, she was then trying to take over n telling me what to do which i didnt listen to and pushed in my own time. i did end up going into hospital for stiches :( the doctor was a butcher so i wish i hadnt even bothered to do that but oh well.

if i ever have anymore babies i will be having them at home


----------



## chuck

IF I ever have any more its a total no brainer home all the way!!


----------



## tripletsOMG

I am having a homebirth with my twins in the next couple of weeks or so!


----------



## chuck

I know...I cannot wait for this birth story!


----------



## NuKe

im planning one!


----------



## Torz

I planned to have a home birth with my son but i had slightly high blood pressure & chose to go to hospital, i was glad in the end that i did. I ended up staying in for a couple of days for monitoring.

I'm defo planning a home birth again this time, i have a rather expensive birth pool with all the supplies ready & waiting, its not going to waste.


----------

